# Dark Base 700 - Airflow



## godest (24. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Woche ein Dark Base 700 gekauft mit 2 zusätzlichen SW 3 140mm Lüftern (insgesamt also 4 Stück, 2 sind High Speed und 2 sind normale)
Daneben habe ich ein BQ 550W Netzteil, ein Ryzen 5 2600X und eine GTX 1070 OC (Überlege aber vlt doch die 2070 zu holen).
Meine 2 Festplatten (1 SSD, 1 HDD) würde ich unten beim Netzteil verbauen)

Ich würde hier um Rat bei der Lüfter Configurations bitten. 
Mit dem PC würde ich gerne etwas Überdruck erzeugen um diesen vor Staub zu schützen.

Was wären in diesem Fall meine Möglichkeiten?

Netzteil saugt unten an und kühlt sich nur selber, die Netzteilabdeckung wäre geschlossen -> Macht das Sinn? Ich weiß auch nicht ganz wofür dieser Kanal gedacht ist 
2 High Speed Kühler vorne (Mitte und Oben) und einer hinten und einer Oben (beide normale) 
3 Lüfter vorne und einer hinten -> Hierbei wäre die Frage wofür genau das Kabelkanal für das Netzteil da ist? Um vlt der Graka direkt Frischluft zu geben? 

Vielen Lieben dank schonmal


----------

